# Your Console controller Poll



## lookout (Apr 6, 2007)

What your overall console controller? (1952-2007)


----------



## lagman (Apr 6, 2007)

SNES controller = Perfection


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 6, 2007)

dual shock 2


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 6, 2007)

overall favourite? gotta be snes


----------



## Costello (Apr 6, 2007)

XBox 360 for me!


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2007)

Gamecube controller for me! SOOO comfortable.

It would have been 360 if it wasn't for its GOD AWFUL d-pad. Everything else about it is very nice but the d-pad makes my thumb want to secede from my body.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 6, 2007)

Dual Shock = Perfection


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 6, 2007)

the best is the xbox 360 controller. The worst has to be the big xbox controller


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> Gamecube controller for me! SOOO comfortable.


gamecube does have the perfect shape, just the plastic its made out of feels really cheap

and dualsock mthrnite? I can't stand the symmetrical positioning of the analogues or the segmented dpad D:


----------



## Westside (Apr 6, 2007)

Xbox 360 controller is true perfection.  Useful and comfortable.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Gamecube controller for me! SOOO comfortable.gamecube does have the perfect shape, just the plastic its made out of feels really cheap
> ...



Gamecube controller screws me up.. simply because it's not symmetrical. I tried playing smash bros. this week with a friend's kids.. they stomped my butt cuz I couldn't figure out the dang controller.. thing's got buttons every which a way! It must have been the controller.. I can't fathom the thought of having my butt soundly handed to me by an 11 year old! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dual Shock has everything you need, and you can find it.


----------



## paolo90 (Apr 6, 2007)

Dreamcast... It's very ergonomic, plus the special dreamcast vmu looks cool with it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Controller with VMU





VMU


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 6, 2007)

Controller S is my favorite.  Dual Shock is a close second, though.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2007)

Worst controllers Commodore CD-32, Atar Jaguar and Sega Saturn. I read something about the Saturn being voted best in Japan.

Anyway I went with Gamecube as it has never ever given me cramp. Never liked the dual shock one, everyone I've played on clicked when it vibrated, d-pad is horrible and I always get this icky powder from the analogs. The shoulder buttons are sweet on it though.


----------



## science (Apr 6, 2007)

I just LOVE the Xbox 360 controller. Perfection right there.


----------



## adgloride (Apr 6, 2007)

I've gone for the xbox 360 controller.  Its not my favourite controller, but I voted for it because its wireless.  Using any controller with a lead is seriously annoying now.


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 6, 2007)

OTHER!!! 
all the street fighter fans will agree with me. the BEST controller ever made....

1st CAPCOM PAD SOLDIER
i imported 2 in the 90s for SF2turbo and now use it for PC emus too
the ultimate 6 button pad





2nd would be dreamcast controller, then the wiimote


----------



## Westside (Apr 6, 2007)

Gamecube is a cool concept, but the thing feels so light that it feels cheap.  Xbox 360 is just right.  The annoying black and white buttons are gone and replaced with second set of R and L.  I liked the dualshock, but the analogues were a little akward.  360 has it perfect.  Not to mention, you can use it on your PC!



QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> I can't fathom the thought of having my butt soundly handed to me by an 11 year old!


Hey, don't feel so bad.  At least your not an immortal who got his ass handed to him by a little girl.


----------



## skullstatue (Apr 6, 2007)

My Logitech PS2 controller is the best thing I have ever bought, too bad my Smartjoy PS2 adapter is incompatible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> My Logitech PS2 controller is the best thing I have ever bought, too bad my Smartjoy PS2 adapter is incompatible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will amend my choice.. I love my logitech wireless PS2 controller just a little more than the dual shock.


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 6, 2007)

I use this baby for most emulated 2D games, included fighting and 2d shooters on the DC and GC:






For everything else I use a Dual shock, because of the nice buttons and decent d-pad and shoulder buttons, however games that require an analog stick(such as N64 or emulated driving games) I prefer the GC controller, because it's analog stick is vastly superior to ANY other hands down !
The DC controller just doesn't feel right anymore, it's not as ergonomic as the GC or PS2, and honestly. the analog stick is so crappy that it feels it's almost going to brake anytime when I use it.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> I use this baby for most emulated 2D games, included fighting and 2d shooters on the DC and GC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow i love it how much does that cost.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 6, 2007)

I voted N64....thats right, the Trident controller =)

Actually, there was a 3rd party design of the 64 controller that mimic-ed the Dreamcast controller.  Its a love hate relationship with my 64 controllers.

Dreamcast FTW


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 6, 2007)

Dual shock are OK (analog sticks could be FAR better) but I hold my middle fingers and below under the controller which means after a session they ache something chronic. Still I guess there is something to be said for the fact it is my PC controller of choice.

Xbox, my one has the controller S pads but I liked the placement of the black and white button of the original model.

N64, I like weight in my controller (to the extent I have added some in the past) so with rumble pack this was a solid controller. The springs tendency to weaken and grind away knocks it back somewhat though.

The megadrive/genesis was the most recent thing I used where third party clones of official controllers (arcade pads not withstanding) would as good as the original.

Anyhow for best controller my vote is other:





@thegame07 you are looking at $120 minimum for that sort of stick:
http://www.xgaming.com/


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 6, 2007)

Wavebird hands down. It's the perfect shape for my hands, it's pixel perfect analogue stick is in the exact right place for my thumb, and anyone who doesn't love those analogue triggers is broken.

In case you haven't caught my meaning yet, it's *perfect*.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> Dual shock are OK (analog sticks could be FAR better) but I hold my middle fingers and below under the controller which means after a session they ache something chronic. Still I guess there is something to be said for the fact it is my PC controller of choice.
> 
> Xbox, my one has the controller S pads but I liked the placement of the black and white button of the original model.
> 
> ...



i think i will invest in one when i have the money thanks for the info fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brings the arcade feel to your home


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 6, 2007)

PSOne (the old non-dual-shock ones). The elongated shoulder buttons on the PS2 ones get right in the way of where my finger want to sit.

The few times I've played Gamecube at a friends house I've found the controllers really uncomfortable. Maybe I'm just not used to analouge sticks.


----------



## lagman (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> PSOne (the old non-dual-shock ones). The elongated shoulder buttons on the PS2 ones get right in the way of where my finger want to sit.
> 
> The few times I've played Gamecube at a friends house I've found the controllers really uncomfortable. Maybe I'm just not used to analouge sticks.



That counts as a vote for the SNES controller, right?


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 6, 2007)

I've never played on or even seen a SNES controller, but now you mention it there is a definite influence there


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> I've never played on or even seen a SNES controller, but now you mention it there is a definite influence there



Omg you dont knwo what you missed with the snes controller. So you have not even played super mario on the snes


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 6, 2007)

Nope, we had an Atari and none of my friends at the time had a SNES. I tried a few of the mario snes ports on the GBA but didn't like them much; the sprites are far too narrow and I just kept missing ledges when jumping. Yoshi's island however is a work of genius


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> Nope, we had an Atari and none of my friends at the time had a SNES. I tried a few of the mario snes ports on the GBA but didn't like them much; the sprites are far too narrow and I just kept missing ledges when jumping. Yoshi's island however is a work of genius



dam you missed out in a lot of stuff :'(


----------



## lagman (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> dam you missed out in a lot of stuff :'(




I could not agree more.
SNES = Best console ever


----------



## bobrules (Apr 6, 2007)

Playstaion Dual Shock fine pieec of work. Wiimoste comes clsoe. I like gamecube's Donkey Conga Controller too!


----------



## Relys (Apr 6, 2007)

I like the good ol' Playstation Dual Shock!


----------



## lookout (Apr 7, 2007)

I love FPS Game and Xbox 360 controller it just perfect!


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 7, 2007)

Either the 360s or the Gamecube's... I can't decide. The Wiimote  and the Dual shock come close, though.
The worst I've used are the N64 and XBox controllers...The trident sucks major eggs just because it's in a trident shape, and the XBox's is really bulky with bad button placement.


----------



## tshu (Apr 7, 2007)

Gamecube for me. I really like the Xbox Controller-S though too (but hate the huge one). I've actually never held an Xbox 360 Controller though.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 7, 2007)

someone voted ps3


----------



## thomaspajamas (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> It would have been 360 if it wasn't for its GOD AWFUL d-pad. Everything else about it is very nice but the d-pad makes my thumb want to secede from my body.



I hear you, I hate freaking d-pads like that.  Especially in a game like THPS, I NEED to have a PS d-pad for that.

As for me Im really enjoying the wii-mote, I just wish more games knew how to make good use of it.  I think Twilight Princess has come the closest thus far.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 9, 2007)

To be honest, the XBox controllers are the best designed ergonomically

Then wiimote for innovation


----------



## Darkforce (May 9, 2007)

Voted but never posted a comment... until now lol. ^^

Best controller IS the SNES pad.

With the exception of... Saturn pad for fighting games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I see a a lot of people voting for the GC controller. The analogue stick and shape of the pad are the best out there for any analogue controller. Not to mention the wavebird had wireless. But the Z button placement and small D-Pad let it down. Also two of my pads broke which is a first for any controller of mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also see a couple of people talked about lightguns... the House of the Dead 3 shotgun is the coolest thing ever! The HOTD4 machine guns come pretty close but all that shaking kills my arms.
I've also got a soft spot for the NES zapper that thing is so accurate!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (May 9, 2007)

snes FTW~


----------



## Samutz (May 9, 2007)

I voted for the PS Dual Shock. It's always been the most comfortable in my hands. And the controller I use on my computer is almost identical (just not made by Sony), which works well for the various emulation that I have.


----------



## Kyuzumaki (May 9, 2007)

xbox-s controller (not tried the 360 for long enuf to be sure it's better)

side note did anyone keep the memory cards for dreamcast powered mine ate batteries too fast so i just stopped bothering after the second battery


----------



## Migugu (May 11, 2007)

If you ask me it's a PS3 controller :
Blue ray, small, light and MOTION SENSOR (okok, wii has it to, but it's tv-remote shaped)

kinda stupid, the dissappearance of the vibration


----------



## Punkrox (May 12, 2007)

Retro games = SNES
modern games = Wavebird
Wii games = take a guess!


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 24, 2007)

Ermmm what the hell:
http://ask.slashdot.org/askslashdot/07/05/24/0116234.shtml

Have slashdot been spending time on gbatemp?


----------



## Hitto (May 24, 2007)

SNES. Yeah, it *used* to. But then...
PS2 : great for emulating games on the PC. But then...
Wiimote : Rhargh. It's *love*.


----------



## Mehdi (May 24, 2007)

gamecube controller is perfect. It's light doesnt feel cheap and fits like a glove.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 24 2007 said:


> Ermmm what the hell:
> http://ask.slashdot.org/askslashdot/07/05/24/0116234.shtml
> 
> Have slashdot been spending time on gbatemp?




Oh wtf, Cnet are at it now:

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gamesgear/0,390294...290548-1,00.htm


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 2, 2007)

Why no megadrive sixer?


----------



## squirt1000 (Jun 2, 2007)

Snes FTW! Lovely controller


----------



## ssoccerh (Jun 28, 2007)

i thought about the 360 and was like... .snes haha


----------

